# Rlt-15 Movement Query



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi,

I've got an RLT-15 which stopped ticking a week or so back. I bougt a new battery, popped off the back and replaced the old one. When I came to set the time, I noticed the chrono hands weren't at zero, and now if I start , stop then reset it, the second hand parks at 28, and the minute counter at 10.5.

Is there any way to fix this (like a 'reboot') or is it time for a new movement? The quick-set date mechanism is a bit dodge anyway, so I will have to get it sorted if I ever try to sell it.

thanks for any help,

regards,

Tim


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I cannot remember the exact movement, I think it is the ETA G10 series. It will be stamped on the movement in the watch.

Here is the part of the instructions that I sent with the watches that refers to the chrono hand alignment.

_C. CHRONOGRAPH (CHRONO) ADJUSTMENT _

This must be done before using the chrono the first time. It does not

need to be repeated unless the watch receives an impact sufficient to move

the hand out of position, or the Battery has been changed.

Note: When using the buttons for these adjustments, each button push

will move the hand one step â€" BUT holding the button down will advance

the hand rapidly.

1. Pull crown out to position â€œ3â€.

2. Push button â€œAâ€ to move the Chrono second hand (long hand) to the

â€œ0â€ or 12 oâ€™clock position.

2. Push button â€œBâ€ to move the 1/10 second hand (small dial at 2 oâ€™clock)

to the â€œ0â€™ position.

3. Move crown to position â€œ2â€. Push button â€œBâ€ to move the 30 minute

chrono hand (small dial at 10 oâ€™clock) to the â€œ0â€ or 12 oâ€™clock

position.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

Roy said:


> I cannot remember the exact movement, I think it is the ETA G10 series. It will be stamped on the movement in the watch.


Thanks Roy!

The movement was covered with a metal plate, so I didn't see a name - anyway, your instructions got me sorted once I guessed which button and crown position was which!

regards,

-- Tim


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Had to replace the battery in mine recently too.

This shot shows the movement to be an ETA G10 21A:










It's one of my favourite watches:










Cheers


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ahhhh, don't show that...it's beautiful!


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Lovely watches, I had one & I'd recommend them they are really heavy solid feeling watches.

Always felt like they should have cost a lot more.

Dave


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

Gotta say it's one of my faves ; )

Toby


----------

